# Theres alot 2 bands! :O homemade



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

ok so joined yesterday posted about what bands are good got 12 replys overnight was shocked didnt think id get a word back! But it also made me relise there is alot to bands. Sorry also I call them bands but dont particularly mean bands in fact i think ill be using tubes as they last longer right?  then there is size and what will i be shooting, what ill be using it for ect... So then im relising that if there this much to do with bands alone what about the actual slingshot! my plan was cut general y shape fron plywood as is strong n cross grained n stick abita rubber on the tops!!

so my question is what do i have to do since it dont seem to be as simple as buying any band cutting it n tieing it to a piece of ply!

im goin to put a few links up can som1 telll me whats the best band out of the choices? i want it for hunting small game n target practice. ill be shooting either 6mm or 12mm stell balls. which would be better? And maybe some stones? also how do i attach the bands to the slingshot and to the leather/canvas pouch?

thanks for reading and i await your replys Jack. 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/200683009513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/221137205748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Thera-Band-Theraband-Tube-Exercise-Black-Catapult-Slingshot-UK-1st-Class-Post-/160892269116?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item2575ed323c

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pure-Latex-Gum-Rubber-Tube-Catapult-Band-Elastic-3050-3mm-id-5mm-od-VERY-FAST-1m-/170858947989?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item27c7fca595


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lacey said:


> ok so joined yesterday posted about what bands are good got 12 replys overnight was shocked didnt think id get a word back! But it also made me relise there is alot to bands. Sorry also I call them bands but dont particularly mean bands in fact i think ill be using tubes as they last longer right?  then there is size and what will i be shooting, what ill be using it for ect... So then im relising that if there this much to do with bands alone what about the actual slingshot! my plan was cut general y shape fron plywood as is strong n cross grained n stick abita rubber on the tops!!
> 
> so my question is what do i have to do since it dont seem to be as simple as buying any band cutting it n tieing it to a piece of ply!
> 
> ...


Of those choices, the 3050 latex is the only one I would consider, and it is seriously overpriced. Try Dankung.com

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html

You can get 10 meters of 2040 tubes for $4.90 plus shipping or 10 meters of 1842 for $7.00 plus shipping. I recommend the 2040 for newbies, and it is powerful enough for most small game.

6mm steel is far too small for hunting, unless you're going only for sparrows.


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

ow ya i see thanks for pointing that out!!  as long as postage aint insane to galway ireland!! as far as i can see the 2040 is less power than the 1842 so can i ask y u recomend the less power to a newbie? what would i need to take out medium game then? and ill go with the 12m steel balls! also just out of interest whats the largest game taken with steel balls and a slingshot? thanks mate


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

ow n does colour make a difference?  tks jack.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lacey said:


> ow ya i see thanks for pointing that out!!  as long as postage aint insane to galway ireland!! as far as i can see the 2040 is less power than the 1842 so can i ask y u recomend the less power to a newbie? what would i need to take out medium game then? and ill go with the 12m steel balls! also just out of interest whats the largest game taken with steel balls and a slingshot? thanks mate


The 2040 is lighter pull, and lets you concentrate on hitting the target. You shouldn't even consider hunting until you can consistently hit a 2 inch circle at 10 yards. For medium game, you need a rifle, bow, or shotgun. Lighter pull does not necessarily equal less power. At lighter weights, 2040 is faster than either 1842 or 1745. I don't know what the largest game taken is, but I personally wouldn't shoot anything larger than a rabbit with a slingshot.


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for the info! so i should get the 2040 and what ammo for the small game? 6,7,8,9.5,10,o 12mm? thank you!!and a handmade y shape b ok? is there such a thing as plans if so do u have any for me?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lacey said:


> thanks for the info! so i should get the 2040 and what ammo for the small game? 6,7,8,9.5,10,o 12mm? thank you!!and a handmade y shape b ok? is there such a thing as plans if so do u have any for me?


I would consider 12mm steel adequate. Here is a link to the Forum slingshot templates.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

ok thanks  and i think you gave me the wrong link? tks jack.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lacey said:


> ok thanks  and i think you gave me the wrong link? tks jack.


Here is the correct link.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

also, with pratice you dont even need forks, just a flat top piece of wood, i only shoot BBs but the concept is the same, just flip your wrist and your shot will celar. also YOUTUBE, a TON of info there, and simply looking at the slingshots you will see how things are done.

great bunch of folks here, so ask away


----------

